# beheading in Oklahoma



## pheniox17

Police: Woman beheaded at Oklahoma food distribution center | abc30.com

Wtf!!!

We foil a plot, so they do it there instead, shame not quite another zombie kill


----------



## pheniox17

Even tho its not ruled out a local unofficially confirms is a Muslim...
And is known in the area


----------



## BagLady

Great. Now we have "wanna be" ISIS idiots. Can't really say he is mentally disturbed, because they all are.
This is what happens when a tribe teaches their male children that women are only good for one thing.
They missed out on the nurturing of motherhood, and became monsters.


----------



## AquaHull

Praise The Lord And Pass The AR


----------



## pheniox17

Been around and actually having some fun baglady and slippy is a good source

Emoticons and Smileys | Free animated Emoticons for MSN and more


----------



## Inor

> Moore Police are working with the FBI to investigate Nolen's background. Nolen had recently been trying to convert coworkers to Islam, according to Moore Police. At this point, there is no apparent tie to terrorism.


Gee, I don't know... You are a Muslim and are out beheading people. How much more of a tie to terrorism do you need? Every practitioner of that religion/lifestyle/cult whatever the hell you call it, needs to be exterminated for the safety of everybody else!


----------



## TG

Beheading is tricky, it's a lot of work to sever a human head, why even bother?


----------



## dannydefense

They're trying desperately not to tie "Muslim" to "Terrorist" because the list of admissions that would follow is ridiculously long.


----------



## BagLady

I'm glad someones having some fun! 
I don't know how to get those emoticons from there to here..


----------



## BagLady

Damn it, I burned my bacon!!


----------



## DerBiermeister

Inor said:


> Gee, I don't know... You are a Muslim and are out beheading people. How much more of a tie to terrorism do you need? Every practitioner of that religion/lifestyle/cult whatever the hell you call it, needs to be exterminated for the safety of everybody else!


The war is coming to our shores. Not sure if it is going to be a racial war (whites vs. blacks), an ideological war (leftists vs. conservatives), a class war (those that have vs. those that take), or a religious war (infidels vs. Muslims), or some combination of all of the above. But for sure, it is coming.

Arm yourselves.


----------



## TG

One thing about beheading, this way of execution was always seen as the most humane by Muslims and British (dark ages and even after Henry VIII's reign.


----------



## Inor

TorontoGal said:


> One thing about beheading, this way of execution was always seen as the most humane by Muslims and British (dark ages and even after Henry VIII's reign.


Then when Biermiester's war does start, I'll be sure to behead any Muslims I need to whack.


----------



## DerBiermeister

TorontoGal said:


> One thing about beheading, this way of execution was always seen as the most humane by Muslims and British (dark ages and even after Henry VIII's reign.


Maybe via a guillotine, but I can't imagine the slow gnawing with a knife would be humane? I think I'd rather be eaten by a shark. :lol:


----------



## Camel923

Wack-a-doddle poodle. Great argument for concealed carry.


----------



## Denton

TorontoGal said:


> One thing about beheading, this way of execution was always seen as the most humane by Muslims and British (dark ages and even after Henry VIII's reign.


Not the way the beheadings are being conducted by the jihadists. They are cutting the heads off with a knife.

I just watched a video of the recent public beheadings of two people in Saudi Arabia. The executions were conducted by someone who is obviously a trained executioner who used a sword. The beheadings were quick, precise and clean.


----------



## MI.oldguy

I'm glad that somebody shot the bastard.cant go without some kind of a firearm anymore it seems.


----------



## Seneca

The article points out he was a recent convert to Islam.


----------



## DerBiermeister

Seneca said:


> The article points out he was a recent convert to Islam.


These "recent converts" are the scary ones. Almost like they have something they need to prove.


----------



## Kauboy

TorontoGal said:


> One thing about beheading, this way of execution was always seen as the most humane by Muslims and British (dark ages and even after Henry VIII's reign.


Since the first time I saw a beheading, Nick Berg at the beginning of the Iraq war, I've been convinced that it would be the most terrifying way to die.

They started by grabbing the hair. This started the screaming for life.
The first cut was to the side of the neck. This started the most horrifying sounds I've ever heard a human make.
The process was then a sawing motion, back and forth, and around the front of the neck.
Blood was pouring out in a stream. The screaming continued.
Once the windpipe was severed, the screams continued, only now, muddled with blood.
Life still existed in the man until they reached the spine.
Extra force was needed to cut through it.
The severed head was then raised as the body fell. Religious chanting ensued as the last drops of blood fell.
The head was placed on the back of the lifeless body, and a final message to the audience was given.

Don't ever try to tell me *this* was humane.


----------



## TG

Kauboy said:


> Since the first time I saw a beheading, Nick Berg at the beginning of the Iraq war, I've been convinced that it would be the most terrifying way to die.
> 
> They started by grabbing the hair. This started the screaming for life.
> The first cut was to the side of the neck. This started the most horrifying sounds I've ever heard a human make.
> The process was then a sawing motion, back and forth, and around the front of the neck.
> Blood was pouring out in a stream. The screaming continued.
> Once the windpipe was severed, the screams continued, only now, muddled with blood.
> Life still existed in the man until they reached the spine.
> Extra force was needed to cut through it.
> The severed head was then raised as the body fell. Religious chanting ensued as the last drops of blood fell.
> The head was placed on the back of the lifeless body, and a final message to the audience was given.
> 
> Don't ever try to tell me *this* was humane.


That's because they do it wrong


----------



## Arklatex

TorontoGal said:


> That's because they do it wrong


That's the way they want to do it. To cause suffering to the victim and to terrify their target audience: us.


----------



## Sharkbait

Islamic beheadings are nothing short of brutal and barbaric.


----------



## TG

Arklatex said:


> That's the way they want to do it. To cause suffering to the victim and to terrify their target audience: us.


Agreed, this is why some Islamic religious leaders are anti-ISIS, their methods are "unislamic"

Death by Beheading - An Overview and History of Death by Beheading not the best link, sorry


----------



## Seneca

Sounds like the newly converted tend to behave like they've just been jumped into a gang. 
And have a make their bones mentality.


----------



## Jeep

Since I was not there I won't armchair QB this thing. But how did the 2nd victim get stabbed while this guy is sawing through a neck. Did she stand there and watch ? and I sure it wasn't quick.


----------



## Denton

Jeep said:


> Since I was not there I won't armchair QB this thing. But how did the 2nd victim get stabbed while this guy is sawing through a neck. Did she stand there and watch ? and I sure it wasn't quick.


Most Americans have never been a warrior and have no idea how to respond quickly, with extreme aggression. The ability to assess a situation doesn't go much farther than determining which moronic TV program to view.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Two things came to the forefront of my mind when I read this..... First, what's up with Muslims sawing people's heads off with a knife, or for that matter, why cut off heads period? Seems to me that if you wanted to kill someone with a knife you cut their throats, gut em, one to the heart or to the kidneys. Why dick around?

The other thing is that this dirtball was killed because there was someone there with a firearm. How many would have died if they had to wait for the police to show up.

In conclusion, they are here, and IMO we are going to see more attacks like this, and to me the one of the most obvious steps to prevent high casualties from these attacks is an armed citizenry.


----------



## Slippy

TorontoGal said:


> Beheading is tricky, it's a lot of work to sever a human head, why even bother?


In normal circumstances I tend to agree with you TG. However...if you have a Pike at the ready and need to send a message during the WROL...

Back on topic; These muslimes are becoming a royal pain. Complete vaporization as my good friend Inor suggests is way past due.


----------



## Chipper

Just cleaned my first deer of the season and had to use a bone saw to get through the neck. How the #ell do you just chop ones head off?? Maybe an axe.


----------



## TG

Slippy said:


> In normal circumstances I tend to agree with you TG. However...if you have a Pike at the ready and need to send a message during the WROL...
> 
> Back on topic; These muslimes are becoming a royal pain. Complete vaporization as my good friend Inor suggests is way past due.


Totally, or a Kozak shashka, it takes less than a second and a truly painless experience, but they do it with a short knife.


----------



## alterego

I hope you all have read that the fbi is labeling it work place violence.

If you can label it as such it is not terrorist related.


----------



## Seneca

TorontoGal said:


> Totally, or a Kozak shashka, it takes less than a second and a truly painless experience, but they do it with a short knife.


I'm not sure how one goes about determining it's a truly painless experience, can't rely on the decapitated to give you the answer. I don't think you can trust any answer you'd get from the head lopper either. However, I imagine the 15-20 second that the victims brain remains oxygenated really sucks.


----------



## Camel923

TorontoGal said:


> That's because they do it wrong


With your knowledge you should have no problem fixing uninvited male guests at your female gatherings.


----------



## Smitty901

Nut case was a convert. But he was just doing what Muslims do.
The way Muslims cut off a head is slow very slow. I have a video of it being done . Not a fake news reel one. They make it take time and they enjoy it.


----------



## Deebo

I feel that this is just the beginning. 
I hope I'm wrong, I would hate to see if I'm right.
Deebo will not go quietly.


----------



## Denton

Saudi Arabia Conducting Recent Public Beheadings (Video) | sharia unveiled

How it is supposed to be done. Actual footage. Viewer discretion.


----------



## Smitty901

The sword is show when they want to make a point they use a much smaller knife and cut slowly while everyone is forced to watch.


----------



## paraquack

Has Obumer said anything yet? I haven't heard of him saying anything.


----------



## alterego

We have to wait for the Obama faithful to push the story and see how it floats. They were able to convince the masses that the Islamic faithful black shootings in the army bases were work place violence. If the video of the Muslims saying praise gig a boo Jesus at the press conference it will be hard to denying.


----------



## oldgrouch

I'll continue to carry a .45 although it is highly unlikely that I will encounter a muzzie here in the mountains of east Tennessee. I nope the NRA plays up the guy with the hand gun at work. Guns in the workplace ----- sometimes a good thing.


----------



## Inor

Now those Muslim animals were shouting "Praise Allah" at the OKC press conference, but I am the racist for wanting them gone. Go figure.

BREAKING: Muslims Shout ?Praise Allah!? Surround OK Police Following Press Conference on Beheading | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> Now those Muslim animals were shouting "Praise Allah" at the OKC press conference, but I am the racist for wanting them gone. Go figure.
> 
> BREAKING: Muslims Shout ?Praise Allah!? Surround OK Police Following Press Conference on Beheading | The Gateway Pundit


I think the retards are jumping the gun. They really don't want to play cowboys and Muslims, yet.


----------



## Smitty901

Denton said:


> I think the retards are jumping the gun. They really don't want to play cowboys and Muslims, yet.


 I am still up for a few more rounds .


----------



## pheniox17

alterego said:


> I hope you all have read that the fbi is labeling it work place violence.
> 
> If you can label it as such it is not terrorist related.


When I first read it I thought workplace accident, you know some ****wit done the wrong thing with the wrong machine

Yes this is workplace violence, as it happened in the work place

I bet every witness to this event will be having nightmares for life, and be scared shitless every time they see another Mohammad... This was a terrorist act pure and simple, workplace violence would be a simple stabbing or beating or shooting, beheading goes past that IMHO


----------



## pheniox17

Ps. Tony Abbot spent the last few days explaining to Obama and other world leaders terrorist plans here, warned every leader of the attack that happened with 2 Australian police officers, and shared the intelligence of the planned attack in Sydney... So USA homeland security had the info its possible, why did they not act


----------



## Jeep

Someone chops a head in the name of Islam here in MT, I am going to prison, because I will Jihad the college Muslims here.


----------



## pheniox17

Jeep said:


> Someone chops a head in the name of Islam here in MT, I am going to prison, because I will Jihad the college Muslims here.


Good, hold that thought, and don't jihad as soon as it happens please... We need you for the real war, these little actions now will lead to something bigger and we need good soldiers for that war...

Leave these little ones (and the counters) for the bogan drug ****s, we need the good warriors for when the real fighting begins....


----------



## Zed

Has anybody seen a prominent Muslim come out and condem the radicals of their own faith?
well friends its just start...these things used to be done in india in 1995-2000..time..now its lots worse...
somehow they have stocked AR's, small guns, Swords, etc under their community centres..no police goes to search , cuz cops are burnt in daylight and left-centered govt, keep on supporting them for vote-bank politics...
nowadays ..in smallest riots, they would kill other religion people in masses....not even pregnant women were left alive...
from past 2 years non-muslims have started to retaliate and being fed up of left-centered Congress...hence a very Right wing party came to power in India..
you guys are just 3-4 years back in time...just wait until they build up population and solid base..then the real under-cover war will start..
few e.g. owning and converting orphanages..
luring teen, pre-teen, and young girls to marry them..cuz its way of converting and using them like female dogs in puppy mills...
converting in prisons...
once an area is fully populated by them...then even the cop-squad fears to go inside...where anti-country and anti-infidels things are carried out..


----------



## Jeep

I'll jump off when the time is right, but your opinion is respected


----------



## pheniox17

Zed said:


> Has anybody seen a prominent Muslim come out and condem the radicals of their own faith?
> well friends its just start...these things used to be done in india in 1995-2000..time..now its lots worse...
> somehow they have stocked AR's, small guns, Swords, etc under their community centres..no police goes to search , cuz cops are burnt in daylight and left-centered govt, keep on supporting them for vote-bank politics...
> nowadays ..in smallest riots, they would kill other religion people in masses....not even pregnant women were left alive...
> from past 2 years non-muslims have started to retaliate and being fed up of left-centered Congress...hence a very Right wing party came to power in India..
> you guys are just 3-4 years back in time...just wait until they build up population and solid base..then the real under-cover war will start..
> few e.g. owning and converting orphanages..
> luring teen, pre-teen, and young girls to marry them..cuz its way of converting and using them like female dogs in puppy mills...
> converting in prisons...
> once an area is fully populated by them...then even the cop-squad fears to go inside...where anti-country and anti-infidels things are carried out..


And that's what I'm waiting for... And hoping people like jeep, inor, slippy, all of us can control our actions till this time...

Zed you most likely have seen through your news wire how bad Australians can be (India threatened war with Australia over handling of race related crimes)

I have no doubt a war is coming, and the bulk of the population here will have no second thoughts about responding to violence with violence, I'm hoping that day is still a little bit away, but if that day is today, the streets will be red


----------



## Zed

i'm not even 1 percent...pro - indians in australia..or any other country.
i believe if you join any family..be like that family..work for that family..be like a son for them...
if you keep being 'Indian' even after 5 years..then their is a big problem..
and biggest joke Indian threatening war....hahahahha...
we can't even keep our borders safe...and what are we going to attack Australia with..WW2 weapons...:lol:


----------



## pheniox17

Weight in numbers zed... weight in numbers...

And it was just Aussie racism... 

And you guys have some cold war weapons and some 20 year old aircraft, vs a few dozen fa18s lol


----------



## Jeep

I consider myself retired. But I am not. I will wage war on anything that is not me. I am counting on India to be part of the new world, if this one gets wrecked.


----------



## Seneca

I believe these beheadings are designed to instill fear and terror in us so called infidels. I imagine that some of us gentle and peace loving infidels probably do feel fear, yet other gentile and peace loving infidels have a different sentiment. One of loathing and disgust for the evil and ignorance that it represents. I find myself squarely in the latter category.


----------



## BagLady

Notsoyoung said:


> Two things came to the forefront of my mind when I read this..... First, what's up with Muslims sawing people's heads off with a knife, or for that matter, why cut off heads period? Seems to me that if you wanted to kill someone with a knife you cut their throats, gut em, one to the heart or to the kidneys. Why dick around?
> 
> The other thing is that this dirtball was killed because there was someone there with a firearm. How many would have died if they had to wait for the police to show up.
> 
> In conclusion, they are here, and IMO we are going to see more attacks like this, and to me the one of the most obvious steps to prevent high casualties from these attacks is an armed citizenry.


It's in their Koran to behead offenders. (Just saw that on the 700 club news tonight), and the newly converted asshole that was shot, did not die. At least not at the time of the report. Maybe he has now, IDK.


----------



## RNprepper

TorontoGal said:


> One thing about beheading, this way of execution was always seen as the most humane by Muslims and British (dark ages and even after Henry VIII's reign.


I would agree if it were done with one blow (big axe and tree stump) or a guillotine, but beheading with a hand held knife - HUGE YUK factor. It doesn't come off like a chicken head. There are a lot of large structures and bone. I cannot imagine the horror for someone who had to watch it, including over a gallon of spurting blood. Just awful.


----------



## oddapple

Ridiculous, ugly stupid psychos. There was a time when people said "the only good indian..." but with islam I really say that, because they are worse "civilized" than we were savage. I also think their supporters of any race can go with them, even if they're really just stupid blow bags trying to sound pc cute -


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

TorontoGal said:


> Beheading is tricky, it's a lot of work to sever a human head, why even bother?


You must not have seen the "The Texas Chain Saw Massacre"


----------



## RNprepper

Notsoyoung said:


> Two things came to the forefront of my mind when I read this..... First, what's up with Muslims sawing people's heads off with a knife, or for that matter, why cut off heads period? Seems to me that if you wanted to kill someone with a knife you cut their throats, gut em, one to the heart or to the kidneys. Why dick around?
> 
> The other thing is that this dirtball was killed because there was someone there with a firearm. How many would have died if they had to wait for the police to show up.
> 
> In conclusion, they are here, and IMO we are going to see more attacks like this, and to me the one of the most obvious steps to prevent high casualties from these attacks is an armed citizenry.


Because dismemberment is the ultimate desecration for a dead body. The body must be buried whole in order for a Muslim to get to heaven. Not sure how that fits with blowing up oneself with a suicide bomb....... But dismemberment is really, really bad if you are a Muslim. I'm not sure there is anything in western culture that compares, as our eternal destiny is not determined by the condition of the body after death.


----------



## BagLady

Zed said:


> Has anybody seen a prominent Muslim come out and condem the radicals of their own faith?
> well friends its just start...these things used to be done in india in 1995-2000..time..now its lots worse...
> somehow they have stocked AR's, small guns, Swords, etc under their community centres..no police goes to search , cuz cops are burnt in daylight and left-centered govt, keep on supporting them for vote-bank politics...
> nowadays ..in smallest riots, they would kill other religion people in masses....not even pregnant women were left alive...
> from past 2 years non-muslims have started to retaliate and being fed up of left-centered Congress...hence a very Right wing party came to power in India..
> you guys are just 3-4 years back in time...just wait until they build up population and solid base..then the real under-cover war will start..
> few e.g. owning and converting orphanages..
> luring teen, pre-teen, and young girls to marry them..cuz its way of converting and using them like female dogs in puppy mills...
> converting in prisons...
> once an area is fully populated by them...then even the cop-squad fears to go inside...where anti-country and anti-infidels things are carried out..


That shit has been going on in the US since the 70's. They're just spread out all over the country. There are 22 known Muslim sleeper cells in the US. They just don't call them "training camps", but that's what they are.


----------



## BagLady

RNprepper said:


> Because dismemberment is the ultimate desecration for a dead body. The body must be buried whole in order for a Muslim to get to heaven. Not sure how that fits with blowing up oneself with a suicide bomb....... But dismemberment is really, really bad if you are a Muslim. I'm not sure there is anything in western culture that compares, as our eternal destiny is not determined by the condition of the body after death.


There you go Boys, make sure an arm or leg is fed to the gators!!


----------



## Zed

BagLady said:


> There you go Boys, make sure an arm or leg is fed to the gators!!


on top of that give the male gator..72 virgin she-gators :lol:


----------



## TG

There was a lot of beheadings in my culture of invading Tatars and Turks by Kozaks, method was a swift cut with shashka (Kozak sabre, slightly curved).. Beheaded muslims did not go to heaven. Just found this old drawing









Also I have a link http://virsky.com/kozak111.htm describes our (Black Sea Kozaks) long relationship with invading muslims.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

BagLady said:


> There you go Boys, make sure an arm or leg is fed to the gators!!


We've got lots of hungry gators here in the South.


----------



## shootbrownelk

paraquack said:


> Has Obumer said anything yet? I haven't heard of him saying anything.


 If O'bummer had a son.........


----------



## Notsoyoung

I find it hard to understand why the administration refuses to call attacks by Muslims in the United States as "terrorist acts", when they start screaming about Allah as they kill Americans in the United States. It seems that the Administration is much more interested in politics then they are about the security of U.S. citizens. 

One lesson that this incident should teach everyone if they haven't learned it already is that if you can legally carry a firearm, you should, and try to stay away from places where it is not permitted. I have to admit that when I got my concealed carry license I left my handgun at home more often then carry one. I got the license because I finally could in Illinois. Then after watching the news and seeing things like the so-called "knock out" game, gangs attacking Whites because of their race, and finally incidents like this, I started carrying everywhere I went and could do so legally. Is it likely that I will ever need it, no. If something happens I don't have a firearm would I be screwed? Yep. Like the old saying goes "better to have one and not need it then to need one and not have it". The government doesn't want you to protect yourself. I believe that if the guy who shot the muslim wasn't a reserve Sheriff's deputy they would be screaming that he was some kind of gun happy whacko.


----------



## bigwheel

TorontoGal said:


> There was a lot of beheadings in my culture of invading Tatars and Turks by Kozaks, method was a swift cut with shashka (Kozak sabre, slightly curved).. Beheaded muslims did not go to heaven. Just found this old drawing
> 
> View attachment 6847
> 
> 
> Also I have a link http://virsky.com/kozak111.htm describes our (Black Sea Kozaks) long relationship with invading muslims.


Sounds like beheading muslims is a good plan. Thanks for sharing. Hear burying them with pork also keeps them from getting the virgins and being able to clown around with Allah. Supposedly the Russians and Israelis are wrapping the dead terrorists up in pig skins prior to burial. Perhaps thats why we are seeing such a proliferation of wild pigs in certain area. The Lord sent them for us to use. Whatcha think?


----------



## TG

Incidentally, after all the wars, many muslims were allowed to settle in Odessa and have been living in peace there for many decades, they are terrified of the super religious crazies as much as we are.


----------



## dannydefense

Failure number one: there are very few publications who will admit this was a religious/terrorist attack, most won't even tread water by mentioning that there is any connection to his own recent subscription of faith or recent conversion attempts at all. There was a time when I defended this strategy under the pretense that people would start profiling their neighbors and the tension would eventually become so strained that it could only snap, and we would descend into civil disobedience and violence across the entire country. There was also a time when I wanted to believe they would protect any religion from that kind of press. In the past few years, culminating in this, it has become obvious that the medias protection isn't afforded to everyone, it's afforded only to one; flags are being taken down, symbols are being removed, but no one will stop a mosque from going up. No one will even make a peep. The tension that the media and our government has caused by choosing a side in this is getting far worse than if they had just been honest about the background of these situations when they occurred.

This is a free country. Freedom of speech. Freedom of religion. I don't know how well that's working any more. I don't want to exchange my freedom of speech for the alternative, and I don't want to live under someone else's interpretation of my beliefs. There is however at least one religion here that has declared war on all of us, and we're defaulting to them every chance we get. Maybe there comes a time when some of those freedoms need to be temporarily revoked. I don't know.

Failure number two: you could hear a collective sigh of relief wash across the media when they found out the citizen with a gun was a reserve duty officer. The immediate reaction in all cases was to frame it in large print that "law enforcement" saved the day. As much as it should be a win for the second amendment, and in our minds it was, for Jon Q. Public this was an officer with a gun. It will not be counted as a statistic for private citizens saving lives.

Regardless, we all know the truth, and this man is a hero. It also goes to illustrate that if you have a firearm, and you're not carrying it with you, it's not doing anyone any good.

Carry your weapon. Everywhere.


----------



## csi-tech

Since radical Muslims like little boys so much and seem to detest women, Why would they want 72 virgins?


----------



## Zed

freedom of speech= They preach their religion, their hatred, their fanaticism, terrorism under guise of freedom of speech...and if anyone tries to say a word against them..they riot and issue fatwa to kill them...
freedom of religion= they convert, overpopulate, lure young girls, kill, torture, rape other religion people, pillage, enslave..they try to force sharia law...but when you try to ban head-scarf..they come on streets and protest for freedom of religion.. a muslim cannot convert to another religion...they are killed onspot
freedom of marriage= they will lure, kidnap, young girls, teens, pre-teen girls, women...but they will always force their women to wear full-cover, and ban their women to even talk to other religion guys...and thus ensure one way flow of fairer sex to their religion...in india its called love-jihad...they have pamplets distributed in UK, France, India to marry infidel women and bring them under fold of their religion and then use them as female-dogs like puppy mill..in some cases in india...they were impregnated back to back for 11-13 years...

people understand..they are using the basics of democracy against the countries natives...using the very foundation of democracy against itself...


----------



## cdell

BagLady said:


> There you go Boys, make sure an arm or leg is fed to the gators!!


I'm thinking pigs instead.


----------



## BagLady

cdell said:


> I'm thinking pigs instead.


We don't feed our pigs meat. Especially Muslim meat. (yuk) It would taint the flavor of the pork!


----------



## oddapple

Clearly, you have never lived in arkansas. Don't ~


----------



## jimb1972

I would be the last person to defend Islam, but it sounds like this guy was a violent nut job before he recently converted, and he did do at at his place of employment immediately after being fired.


----------



## Arklatex

jimb1972 said:


> I would be the last person to defend Islam, but it sounds like this guy was a violent nut job before he recently converted, and he did do at at his place of employment immediately after being fired.


Yea but then there's the whole Islamic style beheading and chanting muzzie nonsense. I am all for freedom of religion so long as said religion hasn't declared war on non practitioners. And then justified barbaric actions through scripture in their book.


----------



## cdell

BagLady said:


> We don't feed our pigs meat. Especially Muslim meat. (yuk) It would taint the flavor of the pork!


You could save those pigs and use them up a little at a time in your reloads. It's a sustainable resource lol


----------



## pheniox17

jimb1972 said:


> I would be the last person to defend Islam, but it sounds like this guy was a violent nut job before he recently converted, and he did do at at his place of employment immediately after being fired.


This makes him any different to the actions of Isis how?? Or the public announcements by Isis to behead infidels


----------



## pheniox17

PS to be clear, I don't hate Muslims... 

They have the right to practice their devil worship in a peaceful manner, and a good 75% are estimated as the non extreme types...

But 25% is a ****en big number, and should be rounded up and taken to Detroit supermax (aka my plan for Detroit) and escapees shot on sight... (TBH deport them to places like Iraq, and Palestine, and use as a nuclear testing ground, give the French first rounds)


----------



## Inor

pheniox17 said:


> PS to be clear, I don't hate Muslims...


To be clear, I DO hate Muslims.

But I really really like your idea of a the Detroit Supermax! Now that is what I call out of the box thinking! Good job Phoenix!


----------



## Notsoyoung

The Oklahoma City police are now calling it a terrorist attack. I bet you never hear the Feds calling it that. IMO the present regime has a long history of bending over backwards to avoid criticizing any muslim, has dinners just for muslims, and even praises muslim leaders with a history of supporting terrorists. obama even recently said that isis, or as he calls it, isil, is not a muslim organization. It does make one wonder, doesn't it?


----------



## Slippy

csi-tech said:


> Since radical Muslims like little boys so much and seem to detest women, Why would they want 72 virgins?


I dunno, maybe the sick bastards are hoping it's 72 virgin boys?


----------



## Camel923

I hope the surgeon had the good common sense top do a Xenograft of tissue while the patient was under so he can heal and walk around with pig parts. Already prepped for burial.


----------



## inceptor

pheniox17 said:


> PS to be clear, I don't hate Muslims...
> 
> They have the right to practice their devil worship in a peaceful manner, and a good 75% are estimated as the non extreme types...
> 
> But 25% is a ****en big number, and should be rounded up and taken to Detroit supermax (aka my plan for Detroit) and escapees shot on sight... (TBH deport them to places like Iraq, and Palestine, and use as a nuclear testing ground, give the French first rounds)


With roughly 1.5 billion muslims worldwide, 25% would be 375 million. I have heard that only 5% are extremists. Even using that number 75 million is not an insignificant number.


----------



## Arklatex

inceptor said:


> With roughly 1.5 billion muslims worldwide, 25% would be 375 million. I have heard that only 5% are extremists. Even using that number 75 million is not an insignificant number.


That really puts it in perspective. Even if only 1 percent is extremist. That's still a massive army. But sadly I fear the percentage is much higher than even 5 percent.


----------



## inceptor

Yeah, me too. 

The part that bothers me though is there is a training camp near Waco.


----------



## Inor

inceptor said:


> With roughly 1.5 billion muslims worldwide, 25% would be 375 million. I have heard that only 5% are extremists. Even using that number 75 million is not an insignificant number.


Yeah, but the trouble with those bastards is even the 75% that are "non-extremist" are still financing the 25% that are. We need another Crusade.


----------



## Seneca

Another crusade? I believe these yoyos are still fighting the first one, you know the one we view as ancient history. Ah well, even though our current administration seems perfectly willing to tip toe around the issue of radicalized islam, the threat of radicalized islam isn't going away no matter how much tip toeing they do, reality bites. 

Just read the guy in OK was fired for getting into an argument about stoning women, really? let me guess what side of the debate he was on. I'm baffled on one hand we got the progressives that would set us back into the middle ages with their greenness and on the other hand radical islam that would set us back into the stone age. Not a lot of good choices out there.


----------



## oddapple

Camel923 said:


> I hope the surgeon had the good common sense top do a Xenograft of tissue while the patient was under so he can heal and walk around with pig parts. Already prepped for burial.


I am retired now, but that reminds me of graft tissues coming packed in "porcine intestinal mucosa" and of all the mo-dumas walking around already part pig. That made my morning!


----------



## Inor

So it seems this degenerate attended the same mosque as Zacarias Moussaoui (the 20th 9/11 hijacker):

Beheading Suspect Attended Same Mosque as 9/11 Terrorist

I wonder if the 2005 suicide bomber at the OU football game went to the same mosque?

Suicide Bombing in Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## pheniox17

inceptor said:


> With roughly 1.5 billion muslims worldwide, 25% would be 375 million. I have heard that only 5% are extremists. Even using that number 75 million is not an insignificant number.


Well that was one figure that came out, and the 1 in 4 odds sound about right, we are talking globally and only god knows Indonesia's views.....


----------

